# The new must attend event of the year...



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.rmef.org/NewsandMedia/Pr...stRevamped2019ElkCampandMountainFestival.aspx

I like the idea of an RMEF event that's held outdoors over a period of multiple days and close to home. Mark your calendars!


----------

